# Replacement Tank for an old Oxbo



## Joseph T (Jul 2, 2019)

We have an Oxbo harvester that's about 20 years old. The fuel tank is steel and terrifyingly rusted on the inside. A local welding shop quoted us $2000 for a new aluminum one, but I was thinking of installing an auxiliary fuel tank and using it as the primary. Something like this:

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200461868_200461868

Based on what I have read, the laws are such that new auxiliary fuel tanks have all of the safety and functional features of a primary fuel tank. This harvester is used maybe 20 days per year, so I want to keep costs low.

On a lightly used machine of this age, is it okay to replace the original primary fuel tank with a modern auxiliary fuel tank?

-Joseph


----------

